# Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07



## Stxxxxxxxxx (20. August 2007)

Es ist wieder so weit
ein neues
nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen
steht an.

Am Sonntag den 14.10.2007 10Uhr bis ca. 16Uhr
findet das mittlerweile legendäre Bindeevent statt.

Lübeck, Ratekauer Weg 2 - 4 - ehemalige Travekaserne

Aus organisatorischen Gründen kann leider keine Terminumfrage gestartet werden, da wir die Räume nicht für mehrere Wochenenden freihalten können.

Bindematerial und Werkzeug ist auch diesmal für Anfänger vorhanden. Also auch zum schnuppern genau das richtige. Da auch immer viele ihre Kombos mitbringen, lassen sich super Ruten, Rollen und vorallendingen Schnüre testen.

Auch diesmal ganz wichtig! Bringt euch bitte nach Möglichkeit einen Stuhl (Esszimmertischhöhe) mit.


_____________________________________________


Teilnehmerliste:
Stingray
Wombat
Sven
Flo ?
Bellyboater
Michael W.
Fabian
Gernot ?
Bondex
Georg und Regina !!
Medo
Stephan

______________________________________
Dumm Tüchschnacker auf´n schnellen Kaffee und ne Moods:

Vossi
Alex

Grüsse Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

wie immer.....

dumm Tüch schnacken, Kaffee sübbeln, Zigis oder Moods....und die ein oder andere Schnur/Rutenkombi quälen 

Und - na klar - mit meinen mehr oder weniger (meist weniger) qualifizierten Beiträgen zu den getüddelten Mustern "glänzen" 

Wenn ich also mal wieder vorbei schauen darf........dann bin ich dabei #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> wie immer.....
> 
> dumm Tüch schnacken, Kaffee sübbeln, Zigis oder Moods....und die ein oder andere Schnur/Rutenkombi quälen
> 
> ...



Moin Vossi,

du bist willkommen - aber warum nicht mal wieder zu tüddeln ?

Du kannst es doch.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stingray (21. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Dabei #h. Und werde auch ein bischen tüddeln.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Flo66 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hoffe ich kann auch kommen, will auf jeden Fall


----------



## wombat (22. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

|wavey:Hi Stephan,
du kannst uns (Sven + Klaus) fürn Tüddeln eintragen.
Bis dann
Klaus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,

@ Sting, Flo, Klaus und Sven -

vermerkt.

Grüsse Stephan#h#h#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hey Klaus.....#6

und wieder mit Deinem "Schatten" ..... cool...... #h


----------



## Bellyboater (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Vielleicht schaff ich es das WE mal nach Lübeck. Ich bin ja nun öfter mal am WE in HH und von da aus ist es ja nur noch ein Katzensprung. Das heißt, ich bin dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## wombat (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



> Hey Klaus.....
> 
> und wieder mit Deinem "Schatten" ..... cool......



Naja, jemanden muß ihn das "fachmännichen" Tüddeln & werfen beibringen:q :q :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaff ich es das WE mal nach Lübeck. Ich bin ja nun öfter mal am WE in HH und von da aus ist es ja nur noch ein Katzensprung. Das heißt, ich bin dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei.



Fein,

sei willkommen !

Gruß Stephan


----------



## AlBundy (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin Stephan,

auf 'n  Kaffee und 'ne Moods - DABEI!

Vieleicht klappt es ja diesmal mit dem Wetter ... !  ...im Anschluss ...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> auf 'n  Kaffee und 'ne Moods - DABEI!
> 
> Vieleicht klappt es ja diesmal mit dem Wetter ... !  ...im Anschluss ...



Wird auch Zeit das du dich meldest Herr Bundy.|supergri#h

Wie Kaffee und Moods - nix da, binden !!!

... na gut, bevor du gar nicht kom... ähh erscheinst|supergri

Ich schreib dich ein mein Freund,  kannst ja trotzdem mal dein Gelöt mitbringen.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Rausreißer (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Schönes Ding Stefan,

nur weis ich nicht genau ob es bei mir klappt dabei zu sein.

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin Moin ,
sooooo Termin ist eingetragen |supergri. Bing Tüdel,gute Laune,die Schleuder und vielleicht auch Fabian mit |supergri |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Truttafriend (24. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ich kann an dem Termin wahrscheinlich nicht :c

Falls sich mir noch was drehen lässt melde ich mich nochmal #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moisen,

also Timsen wohl nicht - schade :c aber vielleicht geht doch was.
Gernot ebenso und Micha + Fabian.

Na, da geht doch was - langsam wird die Hütte voll.

Schöne WE und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Wird imemr wahrscheinlicher das ich komm, ich hoffe es klapt, mal mit erfahrenen Flifis zusammen sein^^


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Dorschdiggler 
Bachforellen im Meer Fänger

warst du am Samstag morgen im Angelshop Rönnau?

Ich frag weil ih gluáube dich gesehen zu haben.

War eine Rute kaufen.

Und damit das nicht gelöscht wird und zum Thma beiträgt:

Wie viele kommen denn da so im Schnitt?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Dorschdiggler
> Bachforellen im Meer Fänger
> 
> warst du am Samstag morgen im Angelshop Rönnau?
> ...



Hallo Flo,

es erscheinen immer so 10 - 15 Binder + 3,4 Moods und more Fliegenfischer.

Kennst du die PN - Funktion? Damit kannst du Mitglieder hier im Forum direkt ansprechen und es ist diskreter.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

schuldige


----------



## AlBundy (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Na ok, dann bring ich meinen "Trolly" zum binden mit! :m

Freu' mich auf das eine oder andere neue Gesicht hinter dem Nick- #6

...und natürlich auf "die bekannten" auch! :vik:


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Muss man sich selber einen Bindestock mitnehmen, zum Bindetreffen.
Oder ist da auch der ein oder andere wo sich ein Neuling mal versuchen kann?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Muss man sich selber einen Bindestock mitnehmen, zum Bindetreffen.
> Oder ist da auch der ein oder andere wo sich ein Neuling mal versuchen kann?




Genau dafür sind diese Treffen auch gedacht #h


----------



## Bondex (28. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

ich hab´s auch bei mir im Planer notiert und bin dabei wenn nichts Gravierendes dazwischenkommt. Gibbet auch wieder legger Frikaden und ... Also wenn gevöllert werden soll, was fehlt da noch?


----------



## AlBundy (28. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Muss man sich selber einen Bindestock mitnehmen, zum Bindetreffen.
> Oder ist da auch der ein oder andere wo sich ein Neuling mal versuchen kann?


 
Wenn du schon eigenes Equipment dir angeschafft hast, bring es mit!

Ansonsten finden wir natürlich einen Weg. Gerade für Anfänger! :m

...so in der Art bin ich auch dazu gekommen!  Immer wieder nette Runde!!!


@ Björn,


> Also wenn gevöllert werden soll, was fehlt da noch?


 
Ich werde Verpflegungsmäßig auch mein Beitrag leisten. Wie wär's denn zünftig Norddeutsch mit lägger LABSKAUS? |rolleyes
Und für alle Vegetarier, die damit nicht's anfangen können, gibt's bestimmt in der Nähe 'ne ordentliche Dönerbude! :vik:


----------



## Flo66 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Wenn ich kommen kann, was ich stark hoffe, und jeder was zu Futtern mitbringt, werd ich sehen das ich auch was mitbringe Bier oder Kuchen(selbstgebacken von Mami^^)oder Frikadellen oder so

wenn es erwünscht ist


----------



## Bellyboater (28. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Bindestock und Werkzeug bring ich mit. Nur mit Material sieht es bei mir schlecht aus, da ich mich immer bei meinem Schwiegervater "durchschnorre", hab ich noch nichts eigenes. Meine Peitsche bring ich auch mit und ne Kiste von unserem lokalen Bier.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,

zusätzlich zu den Räümlichkeiten decke ich die "Kaffeefront" ab - also Kaffee, Milch und Zucker.
Tassen sind vorhanden, Besteck und Teller jedoch nicht.

Bindemat. war in der Vergangenheit mehr als reichlich vorhanden.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. August 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

|wavey:|wavey:

Moinsen komm auch wenn ich gesund bin und nix unerwartetes dazwischen kommt.
War letztes mal echt geil .
Hab bis dahin aber leider noch keine Hasenfelle, Fasanensättel, oder dergl. ---Treibjagden fangen Mitte Oktober erst an...
aber dann  :q:q


Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> |wavey:|wavey:
> 
> Moinsen komm auch wenn ich gesund bin und nix unerwartetes dazwischen kommt.
> War letztes mal echt geil .
> ...



Moin Peter,

wäre toll, wenn du "reinschaust" !

Wir machen dann die "Bestellliste" klar :q:q:q

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Das kann losgehen mit der Bestellung
Werden ja genug binding-tool-animals zur Strecke kommen. :q

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hallo Stephan, wieviele sind wir am 14.10. denn ungefähr ??
Wollen wir nach dem Getüdel noch an die Küste?
Wollte den trööt nur noch mal nach oben ziehen:q:q:q


|wavey:
Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin Peter, Moin @ all,

die TN - Liste vom ersten Post ist aktuell.

Hinterher wedeln: Ich hoffe es kommt soweit ... - )))

Gruß Stephan


----------



## goeddoek (13. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Möööönsch, wenn ich die Teilnehmerliste wieder sehe |bigeyes

Da muss ich das irgendwie hinkriegen, nach Lübeck zu kommen :vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Möööönsch, wenn ich die Teilnehmerliste wieder sehe |bigeyes
> 
> Da muss ich das irgendwie hinkriegen, nach Lübeck zu kommen :vik:



.... schon aktualisiert ... :q:m

Grüssung Stephan |wavey:


----------



## AlBundy (13. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> ...Wollen wir nach dem Getüdel noch an die Küste?
> |wavey:
> Peter


 
Moinsen Peter,

ja log'n! #6 

WER Aa...h sagt, soll auch hinterher _*...K O N T Aaaa K T!...*_schreien !!! 

PS: Habe PETRUS schon 'ne Mail geschrieben... mal schauen wat er dazu sagt!?


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moinsen Peter,
> 
> ja log'n! #6
> 
> ...



Gut dass es so konsequente Boardies gibt 

Peter


----------



## Medo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin  @ all,
> 
> die TN - Liste vom ersten Post ist aktuell.
> 
> Gruß Stephan



nicht ganz ;-) 

ich komme auch vorbei... aber das hast du sicher vergessen einzutragen  dann bin ja schon wieder fit


----------



## Rausreißer (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Medo schrieb:


> nicht ganz ;-)
> 
> ich komme auch vorbei... aber das hast du sicher vergessen einzutragen  dann bin ja schon wieder fit



Fein, dann kann ich wenn mir der Himmel nicht vorher auf den Kopf fällt, die ersten Swap-Fliegen abgreifen :q

Ich habe noch einen Danvise Innovation und einen Regal Bindestock dann im Gepäck.
An Möglichkeiten zum Binden, soll es für neue Besucher wirklich nicht liegen, nicht vorbei zu kommen.

Ich drück mir die Daumen, dass ich den Termin hinbekomme.
Sieht aber gut aus.#6

Gernot #h


----------



## Bellyboater (27. September 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Da ich am Samstag auf einer Feier bin, weiß ich nicht, ob ich es schaffe vorbei zu kommen, da ich dann gut 200km Fahrt vor mir habe. Ich werds aber versuchen...


----------



## Christian D (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

So, ich bin auch mit dabei! Komme das Wochenende extra aus Flensburg runter (studier da). Freu mich schon tierisch drauf!!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin Peter,
> 
> wäre toll, wenn du "reinschaust" !
> 
> ...



Hallo Tüdelgott, ich wurde  von Georg instruiert, 1. zu erscheinen,
2. Borsten mitzubringen und drittens mein Angelyak zum anfassen  :m

Na gut dann komm ich eben  |supergri

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Hallo Tüdelgott, ich wurde  von Georg instruiert, 1. zu erscheinen,
> 2. Borsten mitzubringen und drittens mein Angelyak zum anfassen  :m
> 
> Na gut dann komm ich eben  |supergri
> ...




Is doch fein, dass wenigsten Peter auf mich hört |supergri :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,

komme ins erste Post nicht mehr rein ?|bigeyes

Daher hier die TN - Liste:

Teilnehmerliste:
Stingray
Wombat
Sven
Flo ?
Bellyboater
Michael W.+ Pate
Fabian
Gernot ?
Bondex
Georg und Regina
AFS Beckmann
Christian D.
Stephan

und natürlich Alex und Vosseler.

Wie ist mit Essen und Trinken ?

Ich spendier den Kaffee und ne Kiste braune Brause eines namenhaften amerikanischen Herstellers.

Gruß Stephan :m


----------



## goeddoek (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> Ich spendier den Kaffee und ne Kiste braune Brause eines namenhaften amerikanischen Herstellers.
> 
> Gruß Stephan :m





Mmmmmmhhhh - Bier von Coor's  #6 |supergri


----------



## Stingray (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mmmmmmhhhh - Bier von Coor's  #6 |supergri


 
Hauptsache Du bringst den lecker *Whisky*  vom letzten mal mit .





Gruß Thomas


----------



## AlBundy (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ich werde 'ne ordentliche Schüssel Nudelsalat mitbringen, der liegt nicht so schwer im Magen...#6
Falls jemand auf irgend etwas allergisch sein sollte, dann bitte BESCHEID geben! Will ja nicht das irgend einer dabei zu kurz kommt! :m

( PS: Cheeseburger wird es an diesem Tag DEFINITIV NICHT geben! ) :q


----------



## goeddoek (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stingray schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du bringst den lecker *Whisky*  vom letzten mal mit .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Geht klar, Sir, Thomas, Sir  #h  Da wir unterwegs sind, werde ich mich kurz vorher nochmal mit Stephan unterhalten und das mitbringen, was noch fehlt :m


----------



## Flo66 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ich sage hiermit leider leider ab, meine ich hätte mich schon eingetragen?, kann leider nicht kommen weil naja weil Vaters Nein gesagt hat^^.
Irgendwas ist da schon mit Oma^^

Ganz gan ganz villeicht doch, aber unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,

wieder mal aktuell
hier die TN - Liste:

Stingray
Wombat
Sven
Bellyboater
Michael W.+ Pate
Fabian
Gernot ?
Bondex
Georg und Regina
AFS Beckmann
Christian D.
datgeit
medo
C. Benthien
Stephan

und natürlich Alex und Vosseler.

Alex mit Salat - hmmm...

Gruß Stephan :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieder mal aktuell
> hier die TN - Liste:
> ...





Hallo Stephan, mein Angelkumpel Christoph Benthin kommt auch |supergri

Peter


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Für nen eventuelles Käffchen brauch ich mich
nicht anmelden,oder?


----------



## AndreasG (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin Stephan!

Kannst mich auch mit auf die Liste setzen, allerdings wohl nur zum Knoten in die Schnur werfen oder halt lässig rumstehen. Wenn mir nach Tüdeln ist nehm ich halt Micha oder Andy die Sachen weg.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wieder mal aktuell
> hier die TN - Liste:
> ...



wer bringt sonst noch was mit ?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Basti (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hallo Stephan,

schreibe mich doch bitte auf die Liste, werde auch lang kommen! Mal schau'n, ob sich meine grobmotorischen Fähigkeiten mit dem Binden vereinbaren lassen.|rolleyes Is 'n guter Grund den Bindestock und so Krams mal wieder auszugraben.


Viele Grüße

Basti


----------



## dat_geit (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Zusage, ich bin an Bord.

anschließend noch ne Runde Muschelbank platttreten????


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Zusage, ich bin an Bord.
> 
> anschließend noch ne Runde Muschelbank platttreten????



Jooh,
genau das !!! :q:q:q

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Basti schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> schreibe mich doch bitte auf die Liste, werde auch lang kommen! Mal schau'n, ob sich meine grobmotorischen Fähigkeiten mit dem Binden vereinbaren lassen.|rolleyes Is 'n guter Grund den Bindestock und so Krams mal wieder auszugraben.
> 
> ...


Alles klar-

 würde mich freuen !

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stingray (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



dat_geit schrieb:


> anschließend noch ne Runde Muschelbank platttreten????


 

Das möchte ich doch genauer wissen ? Wollen wir anschließend noch ein wenig an der Küste wedeln ? Dann versuche ich mir Montag frei zu nehmen. Würde doch gerne mal meine erste Mefo an die Fliege bekommen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bulli (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hey Stephan, 
werde mir das ganze auch mal anschauen,kannst mich auch mit auf die Liste schreiben

habe gehört das du krank bist?


----------



## jottweebee (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin, Moin.

Ich werde Ostfriesland beim Treffen vertreten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,
na dann nochmal auf die Liste :

Bulli
jottweebee +

die Liste vom 4.10.

@sting:  Na klar wollen wir wedeln - ich muß allerdings sehen wie es mir geht. 

@ Bulli: ... sieche so dahin ... :v

Grüssung Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ... sieche so dahin ... :v



gute Besserung #h


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Nach langer Zeit hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder den ein oder anderen von euch getroffen, aber wie so oft muss ich an dem WE arbeiten


----------



## Bellyboater (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Da ich es leider doch nicht hinkriegen werde, kannst du mich wieder von der Liste streichen. Schade, ich wär gern dabei. Alleine, um mal ein paar nette Boardies kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hi Stephan 
ich muß leider absagen weil bei uns am 15. die Schonzeit für Forellen beginnt und vorher wollte ich es unbedingt nochmal auf Mefo versuchen. Sollte es aber unerwartet regnen und wir bekommen Hochwasser dann komme ich vielleicht spontan. Aber rechnet nicht mit mir dieses Mal. Sorry und schade, aber man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Wo gehn wir denn hin, wenn´s am Sonntag wirklich 4 aus Süd gibt? ich mein zum wedeln? :q

Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wo gehn wir denn hin, wenn´s am Sonntag wirklich 4 aus Süd gibt? ich mein zum wedeln? :q
> 
> Peter



Forellensee ????

Micha


----------



## jottweebee (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ich habe vor, schon am Samstagabend anzureisen.
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mit meinem Womo am Treffpunkt die Nacht verbringen kann?
Jürgen


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin,

so, nun ist es bald soweit.

@ jottweebee: Da sind viele Parkmöglichkeiten und gelegentlich pennen da die Lkw - Fahrer in ihren Zügen.

Wie ihr ja mitbekommen habt, hielt mich eine fiese Erkältung diese Woche in ihren Klauen.

Ob ich nach dem "tüddeln" noch fische entscheide ich spontan.

Sollten noch Fragen sein, dann bitte heute werde wohl am Samstag erst spät online sein.

Denkt an Stühle und bringt jemand Pappteller/ Besteck mit?

Ich werde gegen 9.00/9.30 h in Lübeck eintreffen.

Grüssung und bis Übermorgen

Stephan #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde gegen 9.00/9.30 h in Lübeck eintreffen.



da bin ich noch am/im Wasser  :q:q


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und hinterher noch dicke Dorsche #h


----------



## AlBundy (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

*Aufpassen - Wichtig!* 

Da es wohl schon immer mal ein Traum von mir gewesen sein muss, für eine Hundertschaft zu kochen |kopfkrat, möchte ich euch hiermit Bitten, morgen das Frühstück ausfallen zu lassen. Es ist absolut reichlich Futter da und ich will *nicht's *wieder mit nehmen!  Ok?!

Einwegteller und Besteck bring ich auch mit!

In der Sinne, freu' mich auf morgen!

Petrus hat meine Mail gelesen ... bestes Wetter, um im Anschluss fischen zu gehen! #6


----------



## rod_martin (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hi Boardies!

bin ziemlich interessiert am Fliegen binden und würde gerne morgen gemeinsam mit Freundin und Tochter bei Euch aufschlagen...Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich am besten anfange. Stock, Material,........etc.
Beste Grüße
Martin aus HH


----------



## Stingray (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Bringe noch ein Pfund Kaffee mit und eine Schachtel Moods .


@ Stephan

Werde morgen kein Tüddelkram mitbringen. Bin somit Dumm Tüchschnacker auf viel Kaffee und ne Menge Moods. Da ich aber noch mit einigen von Euch fischen gehen möchte ( ich hoffe das klappt ), Ist mein Wagen voll mit Angelgerödel |uhoh:. Bis morgen #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Sooooooooooo langsam kommen wir auf die Zielgerade..:vik:

Ich freu mich auf euch.

Noch schnell die Nachtschicht nachher rumkriegen und dann geht es nach HL.

Der mit den verdammt kleinen Augen und zittrigen Händen werde ich wohl morgen sein.....:q

Ich bringe nach Absprache mitd er Org natürlich noch Pappbecher mit.

Tüddel und Angelkram sollte mein Auto neben mir auch noch transportieren können.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AlBundy schrieb:


> *Aufpassen - Wichtig!*
> 
> Da es wohl schon immer mal ein Traum von mir gewesen sein muss, für eine Hundertschaft zu kochen |kopfkrat, möchte ich euch hiermit Bitten, morgen das Frühstück ausfallen zu lassen. Es ist absolut reichlich Futter da und ich will *nicht's *wieder mit nehmen!  Ok?!
> 
> ...



Hab das abendbrot heute schon weggelassen 
und werd morgen alles tun, um meine Figur zu halten|supergri

Peter


----------



## oh-nemo (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

So,bis morgen.Björni und ich wollen vorher 
nochn büschen Dorsche
verhaften #:
Apropos Dorschfliege........ da muss ich nochmal eben ran |wavey:


----------



## wombat (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hi Flies,

ich muss für Sven (krank) & mich (Bereitschaft) 
für Morgen absagen.

@ all   :   viel spass!!!!


G'day
Klaus


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin Moin ,
so auf einem kleinen Boxenstopp eingekehrt :q : War ein klasse Tag der gleich beim Chinamen in Eutin ausklingen wird . Die werden staunen wenn 10 Verrückte mit einer Fliegen am Hut aufschlagen werden :q . 
Vielen Dank an Freund Stephan der wieder mal eine 1A Orga hingelegt hat und auch Claudi hatte viel Spaß in HL . Als dann alle wie verückt auf den kleinen Rasen geworfen haben , das war köstlich und macht so ein klasse Treffen einfach aus . Jeder durfte mit jeder Fliegenrute werfen egal wie billig oder wie teuer sie ist einfach super Truppe . Übrigens sind ein Teil davon noch nach Pelzerhagen gefahren und haben ein wenig geworfen und auch ein paar Bisse verzeichnen können .
So ich mach jetzt Schluß wollen zum Chinamen um den klasse Tag gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Hallo "Tüddelgemeinde",

auch mir hat es wieder einen Riesenspaß gemacht.

War schön mal wieder ein paar "Veteranen" begrüßen zu dürfen und über "neue Gesichter" freue ich mich auch jedesmal auf´s Neue.

Hoffe,alle hatten den gleichen Spaß wie ich.

Mein besonderer Dank gilt den "Verpflegern" - ich finde es gut, das immer jemand bereit ist die "Meute" zu versorgen.#6:l

Allen die heute nicht dabei sein konnten als kleiner Trost.
( und natürlich gute Besserung, hoffe die Bereitschaft wird nicht zu stressig etc....)

Das nächste Tüddeln wird im ersten Quartal 2008 stattfinden.

In diesem Sinne

Grüssung Stephan #h


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

nach der 2 stündigen Nullnummer im nassen Element heute morgen freuten wir uns schon auf n Käffchen.
Nette Junx sind das ja die Fliegenbinder/werfer.
Georg-Regina und Al hatten so an die fuffzich Schnitzel und geschätzte 10kg allerfeinsten Nudelsalat zubereitet.Danke :vik:
Einen begnadeten Werfer (Basti)durfte ich dann auch noch kurz bestaunen #6

Achso gebunden wurde auch....


----------



## oh-nemo (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Schöne Polar Magnus #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Erst mal chapeau an alle, die das Treffen organisiert haben.
War wieder mal eine superrunde  Sache und suuuuperlecker
:vik::vik:
Viele tolle Tips und Kombos gesehen  .
Hinterher sind wir ja noch an die Küste, und ....
es war supergeil. Im trüben gefischt und zwei Kontakte auf Algenfliege  #c  was das wohl war hat sich noch schön fett vor mir gewälzt, konnte aber nicht verwerten :c
Dann noch China Glutamate schaufeln und jetzt rund und gesund auf die Couch :m
Freu mich schon auf baldiges Wiedersehen

Peter


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

so im Nachhinein schäme ich mich ja ein wenig, dass ich nicht da war.....
Aber....es war soo schön am/im Wasser und anschliessend die Pilze für das Silber zusammengesammelt #c
Bei nächsten Mal dann wieder als Dummtüchschnacker :q


----------



## AndreasG (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Auch wenn ich mich schlußendlich nicht mehr zum fischen motivieren konnte war es ein gelungener Tag mit netten Boardis, mal abgesehen von denen die mich beim wedeln auf dem Rasen permanent unter Beschuß genommen haben. Die Gesichter hab ich mir aber gemerkt! :q

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dat_geit (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Jetzt erst mal nur danke......und noch ein paar Tage und einige leute können einpacken (Insider)
ich zwinge mich gerade mein Muskelgedächnis bis zum Kollaps noch unter dem Licht der Autofunzeln zu trainieren, damit ich noch bis in die Tiefschlafphase weiter werfe........

Ich hab keine Fliege fertig getüddelt, weil ich nur über Peters Teile gestaunt habe........Waaaaaaahnsinn

Dann ging es ans Wasser und ich hatte nichts dabei, weil ich zum schlafen nach hause wollte (hatte ja Nachtschicht gehabt), aber da hatte ich die Rechnung ohne Georg gemacht, ne nagelneue Watbüx und eine tolle Fliegencombo ließ mir mangels Ausreden keine Wahl mehr.

ich habe es nicht bereut.........und vor allem wartete noch ne Überraschung auf meinem Heimweg nach einem gefüllten Magen beim Chinesen......

Ein Feldhase wartete auf der Gegenfahrbahn bereits darauf mir seine Jacke zu spendieren.......wie gut dass ich heute erfahren habe, wie ich aus der mal eben schnell ausgezogenen Jacke was zum tüddeln machen kann........

Aber das muss bis morgen warten, heute kein Bock mehr darauf

Was für ein Tag auch in werferischer Hinsicht.........many thanks

Andy


----------



## Stingray (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Ja, war ein toller Tag #6. Dank an die Orga und die Essen mitbringer #6. Und einen kleinen Whisky konnte ich von Georg auch noch ergattern. Der war sehr lecker aber muß ein Höllen Zeug gewesen sein. Nach 10 Sekunden hatte der sich durch den Becher gearbeitet |uhoh:. Und danach das ganze noch mit Wedeln in der Ostsee und Chinamann ausklingen zu lassen war auch Klasse #6.






dat_geit schrieb:


> Ein Feldhase wartete auf der Gegenfahrbahn bereits darauf mir seine Jacke zu spendieren.......wie gut dass ich heute erfahren habe, wie ich aus der mal eben schnell ausgezogenen Jacke was zum tüddeln machen kann........


 
Das ist der Brüller :q.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## AlBundy (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Großes Danke an Stephan und alle anderen, war wieder sehr ...:vik:!
Besonders interessant war auch wieder das verschiedene Getackel, was so zum werfen mitgebracht und aufgebaut wurde. Es gibt so Sachen im Leben, ...einfach spitze! 

Und auch ein Danke an die Oldenburger Gang #h, die mal wieder sehr hilfreich mit kleinen aber feinen selbstgeknüpften Meisterwerken ausgeholfen hat. ...Junge,Junge,Junge - ich und meine Zettel...#d#c


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich schlußendlich nicht mehr zum fischen motivieren konnte war es ein gelungener Tag mit netten Boardis, mal abgesehen von denen die mich beim wedeln auf dem Rasen permanent unter Beschuß genommen haben. Die Gesichter hab ich mir aber gemerkt! :q
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Hi Andreas, vielen Dank für dein Superfluid, gestern noch getestet, flutscht ja wie verrückt :q
 Gruß Peter

@Al Bundy suuuper leggga Nudelsalat Nachher nach dem Chinesen war der Füllstand so ca. Oberkante Unterlippe
:q man sieht sich beim Dorsche jagen


----------



## AlBundy (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



> @Al Bundy suuuper leggga Nudelsalat Nachher nach dem Chinesen war der Füllstand so ca. Oberkante Unterlippe


 

Ich wollte ja nicht, das du vom Fleisch fällst mein kleiner! :q

Ich war auch super gesättigt #6 ... aber zwei RICHTIGE BIERE haben trotzdem noch reingepasst! :m


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Moin, meine Lieben #h


Sooo - sind auch wieder zuhause :c War wieder einmal eine tolle Veranstaltung.

1a von " Dr. Smølfen" organisiert #6 tolle Leute wiedergesehen oder kennengelernt - was will amn mehr :vik:

Und der Abschluss mit Fliegenwedeln am Strand, Kayakprobefahrt |bigeyes ( haben will !!! ) und "Ausklingen-lassen-beim-Chinesen" war auch gut #6

Einziger Nachteil - viiiiel zuwenig Zeit, um mich mit all den netten Leute länger zu unterhalten.

Fein fand ich auch, dass ich diesmal nicht als einziger "Quotenostfriese" dabei war, sondern von Jottweebee unterstützt wurde :m



Fazit: wenn es irgendwie möglich ist, sind wir beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin, meine Lieben #h
> 
> 
> Sooo - sind auch wieder zuhause :c War wieder einmal eine tolle Veranstaltung.
> ...



Hallo Ihr beiden,:vik: für |bigeyes gibts noch ne PN und wir warten auf die Bilder von Dir auf´m Kutter :q
übrigens war ne leckere Fleischladung , die da angeliefert wurde :q

Peter


----------



## Basti (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



> ... mal abgesehen von denen die mich beim wedeln auf dem Rasen permanent unter Beschuß genommen haben. Die Gesichter hab ich mir aber gemerkt!:q



|kopfkrat Kann garnicht sein... , dass jemand mitten auf der Wedelfläche steht. 


Das Treffen hat mir echt gut gefallen. Leider fehlt mir die Ruhe, mich wirklich mal hinzusetzen und die eine und andere Fliege zu binden. #t Wobei die eine habe ich dann doch noch hinbekommen.|rolleyes Beim nächsten Dummtüchschnacktüdeltag würde ich auf jeden Fall gern' wieder dabei sein. Ich freue mich schon!


Beste Grüße

Basti


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> so im Nachhinein schäme ich mich ja ein wenig, dass ich nicht da war.....
> Aber....es war soo schön am/im Wasser und anschliessend die Pilze für das Silber zusammengesammelt #c
> Bei nächsten Mal dann wieder als Dummtüchschnacker :q


Ah ja, so ist Dorschdiggler, man gut das ich nicht zugesagt habe. :m
Und Stefans Handy war leider aus, gut so.
Nieder mit den Mailboxen .
Entweder geht man ran oder nicht.

Na egal, war bestimmt mal wieder nett :m
Bin hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei.

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

Schön daß ihr soviel Spaß hattet.
Ich bin beim Mefofischen leider leer ausgegangen. Hatte allerdings 2 B-Trutten auf Wobbler und ein paar Barsche. Ein Hecht ist mir in ´ner Wurzel abgerissen. War aber ein schöner Angeltag bei dem Superwetter. Nächstes Mal binde ich dann wieder mit Euch.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, so ist Dorschdiggler,


#h

ich hab' Dich auch lieb :k

man muss halt Prioritäten setzen, wenn's grad' läuft 

#h#h


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> #h
> 
> ich hab' Dich auch lieb :k
> 
> ...



 Vossi, das Zitat hast Du nun ganz klar bei Mielke geklaut:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_Mielke

  Am 13. November 1989 sprach Mielke zum ersten Mal überhaupt vor der DDR-Volkskammer mit den denkwürdigen Worten:
_„Ich liebe – Ich liebe doch alle – alle Menschen – Na ich liebe doch – Ich setzte mich doch dafür ein!"_,
  was mit lautem Gelächter quittiert wurde. Mielkes Worte gehören zu den meistzitierten der Wendezeit,…


  Aber lasse uns doch mal demnächst mal Fische ziehen.:m
  Würde mich freuen.
  Gernot#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*

So ihr "Lieben",

vielen Dank für die Blumen - ich freue mich schonmal jetzt auf das nächste Mal, wenn es heißt:


*"Nordisches Boardie - Fliegenbindetreffen*"


... noch´n Insider: ... hab jetzt ein Haarwaschmittel gegen "Spliss" ...|muahah:
man weiß ja nie ... muß wech ...:m


Gruß Stephan :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



Stephan schrieb:


> So ihr "Lieben",
> 
> vielen Dank für die Blumen - ich freue mich schonmal jetzt auf das nächste Mal, wenn es heißt:
> 
> ...



und noch´n Ding : Ruf mich an  auch Enten und Fasane sollen an dieser schrecklichen Krankheit erkrankt sein 
Wenn du mir deine Nummer postest kann ich dich anrufen, um die Berge an ausgerupften Federn zu entsorgen. :m
Hab noch´n junkie, dem ich ´ne Tüte voll nach Ostfriesland schicken soll.
#h

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nordisches Boardie-Fliegenbindetreffen am 14.10.07*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Hab noch´n junkie, dem ich ´ne Tüte voll nach Ostfriesland schicken soll.
> #h
> 
> Peter




Leg noch 'ne Wildschweinkeule rein, damit sich das Porto lohnt :m :q :q


----------

